# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Смартфоны Lenovo - официально в Беларуси!

## Lenovo_BY

_Торговая сеть «5 ЭЛЕМЕНТ» и салоны сотовой  связи «АЛЛО!» первыми начнут официальные продажи мобильных устройств _ _Lenovo_

             Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), лидер среди производителей персональных компьютеров, выходит на белорусский рынок со смартфонами. Официальные продажи стартуют 11 апреля 2014 года. Первыми реализацию мобильных устройств Lenovo начнут сеть магазинов электроники и бытовой техники «5 ЭЛЕМЕНТ» и салоны сотовой связи «АЛЛО!». Стратегическая цель компании: в сжатые сроки занять лидирующие позиции за счет наращивая объема в этом сегменте и предложить белорусским потребителям высокое качество по доступной цене. 

У официальных ритейлеров будут представлены гаджеты Lenovo серии A, S и P. Они включают в себя смартфоны начального уровня, модели с современным дизайном для активных интернет-серферов, а также девайсы для продвинутых пользователей с мощным процессором и аккумулятором. В салонах сотовой  связи «АЛЛО!» появятся модели A516, A850, S650, в торговой сети «5 ЭЛЕМЕНТ» - дополнительно представят смартфон P780. Все модели поддерживают две SIM-карты, обладают большим экраном, отличной цветопередачей, высокой производительностью и прекрасно подходят для игр, просмотра фильмов, работы в интернет. 

_«Мы уверены, что белорусы по достоинству оценят все преимущества линейки двухсимочных смартфонов_ _Lenovo__, поскольку эти устройства удачно сочетают в себе современный дизайн и высокую производительность, что гарантирует стабильную работу с любыми приложениями,_ _–_ _сказал Андрей Колесник,_ *country**-менеджер* *Lenovo** в Беларуси.* _– Компания_ _Lenovo__ уже завоевала доверие у белорусов в сегменте ПК, об этом говорят прекрасные  показатели прошлого года. Мы не будем  останавливаться на достигнутом и в ближайшее время намерены удивить белорусского потребителя нашими инновационными продуктами в сфере мобильных устройств. _ 

Смартфон Lenovo A516 — тонкий и стильный. Модель обладает 4,5-дюймовым дисплеем с матрицей IPS. Устройство оснащено двухъядерным процессором MTK 6572 1,3 ГГц и работает под управлением операционной системы Android™4.2 Jelly Bean, эта комбинация обеспечивает высокую скорость и максимальный комфорт при запуске приложений, а также просмотре фильмов. Смартфон A516 оснащен 5 МПикс камерой, что позволяет делать отличные фотографии и снимать видео в высоком разрешении. В модели предусмотрены 1 порт Micro USB v2.0, два слота SIM и 1 слот Micro SD с поддержкой карт до 32 ГБ, благодаря этому пользователь может значительно увеличить пространство для хранения видео, фотографий и музыки.  Продолжительность времени работы от аккумулятора - до 23 часов, это позволит всегда оставаться на связи с родными и близкими.  

Смартфон Lenovo A850 оснащен 5,5-дюймовым сенсорным IPS-дисплеем c широкими углами обзора. Мощный четырехъядерный процессор с тактовой частотой 1,3 ГГц и операционная система Android™ 4.2 Jelly Bean обеспечивают высокую производительность, а наличие 5 МПикс камеры с автофокусом и вспышкой, поддержка двух SIM-карт и продолжительное время работы до 28 часов от аккумулятора делают этот девайс незаменимым в дороге и на отдыхе. Одна из особенностей модели - встроенный модуль спутниковой навигации GPS, позволяющий проложить точный маршрут даже без доступа к интернету.

Lenovo S650 — обладатель дисплея с диагональю 4,7-дюйма и высоким разрешением стандарта qHD (960х540). Смартфон оснащен четырехъядерным процессором MTK 6582 1,3 ГГц и работает под управлением Android™ 4.2 Jelly Bean. Гигабайт оперативной памяти и графический ускоритель Mali 400MP обеспечивают стабильную работу любых приложений. Смартфон имеет фотокамеру 8 Мпикс и светодиодной вспышкой, а также интеллектуальный пользовательский интерфейс, который позволяет работать с телефоном одной рукой даже в полной темноте. 

5-дюймовый смартфон Lenovo P780 на IPS-матрице расширяет возможности пользователя благодаря батарее рекордной емкости – 4000 мАч. Это позволяет общаться до 25 часов в сетях 3G, 43 часа - в 2G. Смартфон оснащен четырехъядерным процессором и операционной системой Android™ 4.2 Jelly Bean. Кроме этого, устройство наделено профессиональными функциями, например, USB-OTG, а также имеет фотокамеру с матрицей 8 Мпикс  с автофокусом и LED-вспышкой. Работайте, смотрите HD-видео, играйте в самые современные игры — заряда аккумулятора хватит надолго.

В данный момент Lenovo входит в пятерку крупнейших мировых поставщиков смартфонов. Ранее на белорусском рынке компания была активно представлена в сегменте ПК. Однако в этом году Lenovo меняет стратегию присутствия на рынке и планирует стремительно нарастить объемы продаж в других сегментах. В связи с этим, в белорусские торговые сети вместе со смартфонами уже поступили планшеты всемирно известного бренда. 



*О компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире и лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Роли, Северная Каролина. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*О компании «5 ЭЛЕМЕНТ»*

ЗАО «Патио» работает на рынке бытовой и аудио-видео техники с 1996 года. 
Компания осуществляет как оптовую, так и розничную торговлю. 
Сегодня *«5 ЭЛЕМЕНТ»* - крупнейшая  сеть магазинов  электроники и бытовой  техники в Беларуси. На данный момент в сети 35 магазинов + интернет-магазин [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 
В фирменных магазинах компании представлено более  10 000 наименований товаров:  от наушников до плазменных панелей, от миксеров  до ультрасовременных холодильников side-by-side.  Весь товар сертифицирован и имеет фирменную гарантию. Всегда свежие новости на веб-сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
Успех компании обеспечивает слаженная работа команды профессионалов, партнерские отношения и с клиентами, и с производителями, что  является  основным ресурсом  прогрессивного развития. Официальное дилерство ведущих мировых вендоров бытовой техники и электроники Philips, Sony, Samsung, Panasonic, Toshiba, JVC, Bosch, Siemens, Indesit, и др., тесное сотрудничество с ведущими белорусскими производителями  Горизонт, Атлант, Витязь, Белвар, Midea, Гефест  позволяет сочетать минимальную цену и огромный выбор товара. 


*О компании «АЛЛО!»*

Компания "Патио плюс" начала свою деятельность в 2006 году. В 2008 году салоны сотовой связи были объединены под единой торговой маркой "АЛЛО! ". На данный момент это более 60 торговых объектов в 35 городах Республики Беларусь. Сеть салонов сотовой связи "АЛЛО! " входит в тройку лидеров по продажам мобильных телефонов в Беларуси. У нас широкий ассортимент товаров: мобильные телефоны, телефоны DECT, фотоаппараты, ноутбуки и планшеты, электронные книги, плееры, навигаторы, видеорегистраторы и др.Также мы предлагаем подключение и дополнительные услуги операторов сотовой связи (Velcom, MTC) и оформление потребительских кредитов. Мы продолжаем непрерывно развиваться, не только расширяя торговую сеть «АЛЛО!», но и открывая салоны нового формата. Так, в 2012 году мы открыли свой первый салон цифровой техники "АЛЛО плюс", теперь эта сеть представлена уже в 7 городах Беларуси. В апреле 2013 года мы открыли интернет-магазин, был полностью обновлен сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Теперь наши покупатели получили возможность приобретать товар онлайн с доставкой по всей РБ. Товары, предлагаемые покупателям в сети магазинов "АЛЛО! " - это исключительно легальная "белая" техника, официально ввезенная в Беларусь. Вся техника сертифицирована, с гарантией производителя на ремонт и послепродажным обслуживанием. Наша цель – укрепление лидирующих позиций на рынке Беларуси за счет постоянного совершенствования. Мы стремимся оставаться в лидерах сотовых ритейлеров Беларуси.

----------


## nats

официальные продажи это конечно хорошо, только главное чтобы цена не росла под потолок. если с этим будет все ок, но думаю их бюджетные модели будут у нас очень популярны.

----------

